# Ways to kill power tools...



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

As the circular saw blade is still spinning at a fair RPM, turn around while allowing the power cord to wrap itself in the saw blade guard. New cord time ! Ask me how I know that one.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I once killed the batteries on a Porter Cable 9862 driving timberlock 5/16 4" screws. Only drove 3 til battery dead. This contributed to early battery failure. My neighbor fried a 0-2500 rpm skil corded drill driving lag screws.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

those makita drills are junk! they seem to be the lightest and most comfortable drill around but quality is poor. get a buddy with a more powerful drill. put a long bit in your drill and put the other end of the bit in your buddies drill. both hold on tight and press the trigger. the stronger drill will outpower it causing the crappy drill(makita) to turn the wrong way while its suppose to be spinning the other way and watch and feel your drill litterly burn! hahaha!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

princelake said:


> those makita drills are junk! they seem to be the lightest and most comfortable drill around but quality is poor. get a buddy with a more powerful drill. put a long bit in your drill and put the other end of the bit in your buddies drill. both hold on tight and press the trigger. the stronger drill will outpower it causing the crappy drill(makita) to turn the wrong way while its suppose to be spinning the other way and watch and feel your drill litterly burn! hahaha!


I like my Milwaukee 0624 lok tor 18volt cordless drill! Serious power and build quality.However I have a corded Makita 6302h 0-550 that's quality and powerful.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Jeeps said:


> As the circular saw blade is still spinning at a fair RPM, turn around while allowing the power cord to wrap itself in the saw blade guard. New cord time ! Ask me how I know that one.


I cut the cord on a new saw--second cut! The cord was still wrinkled up from being in the box---


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Missy Bloom said:


> *Ways to kill power tools...*


Well that’s an easy one, simply buy homeowner grade tools and then actually use the things, put them under a load for hours at a time.

The designers of these tools bank on the fact that the typical diy’r will only make a few cuts or drill a few holes a year. 

I’d love to see a test and report on power tools that rated them on the actual amount of continues trigger time they ran before they fried.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's some the guys that work for me have done.

A cordless battery charger sences heat to know if the batterys been fully.
They had the chargers sitting in full sun and were trying to charge batterys that had just been used so they were still hot from being used. As soon as the batterys went on the charger it stopped charging. So now I have 6 dead batterys and no one working waiting for them to charge.

I get a call telling me that none of the 4, Pasload framing nailers are working.
They had installed the yellow trim gun gas bottles instead of the red ones.

Brand new saw made for cutting Hardi board, they rung off the bolt that holds the blade on by trying to remove it and did not know it was a left hand thread. Even though there's an arrow and the words "off" right on the bolt.

Used a 14 gauge 100' cord to run my Biggest electric jack hammer and burned it up, there was a 10 gauge cord sitting right next to the hammer but they walked all the way back to the trailer to get the wrong cord.

Burned up the blade and bar on my chain saw by running it without bar oil, there was a full qt. bottle of bar oil in the box the saw was in.

One new guy in one day cut off the grounds on the power cords, took all the ropes off of the ladders even my 40 ft. ladder because he though they got in the way, "orginized" all my ladders, all 12 of them by stacking one on top of the other. He was told to install a new jack on one of my trailers, all he had to do was open up the bottom hole a tiny amount with my Dremal tool which I had taken out, and even had pluged it in for him and showed him how I wanted it done. Instead he tryed to beat it in with a maul and destroyed my brand new $50.00 jack. I have two Tapco stands with the wheel kits, he put 4 wheels on one stand and non on the other one and could not figure out why I did not have 4, more wheels. Want to guess who got fired?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

From my "Believe it or not, but oh so true" files: Back in the early '70's I was working for a framing contractor. After we would deck a roof he, and only he, would do the final trim for the length of the overhang. Using a chalked line he would start at the bottom and literally do a fast walk up to the ridge cutting the plywood. YES- he would cut the power cord every now and then. When he did this he would take the saw and throw it as far as he could off of the roof while exclaiming "I won't own a saw that will cut through it's own cord". During this one summer I collect seven (7) of the best Black & Decker saws that Lowe's sold at that time. I replaced the power cords and they were, well-practically new.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Using a 12v Mastercraft drill with a large spade bit to make a hole through floor inside a wall will do it. Only drill/bit I had that could (sorta) get the job done. It took about 30 minutes to drill that one hole. Next time I had to make a hole like that I went to Canadian Tire and bought a corded Dewalt drill, that took about 30 minutes, the hole took about 10 seconds. 

That Mastercraft drill does not run the same anymore, but maybe it's just jealous because of the Dewalt I bought. :laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Was a PMT for Sears for a time. I made decisions about repairing store stock and sometimes passed judgment on whether someone was eligible for a replacement tool. Sears was pretty generous but one day a guy brought in his cordless drill. It was still dripping paint from having been dropped in a fiver. He was serious about wanting a replacement because it would not run anymore. He did not get one.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I ruined a Harbor Freight circular saw just by using it correctly. The electric motor starting to stink and smoke. I guess that's what I get for being cheap. I've learned my lesson (and got an old Craftsman for free at a yard sale from a gal whose husband had passed away and she was sure it wouldn't work. I guess some people never learn. It works great, by the way).


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Lend it to a neighbour.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

VIPlumber said:


> Lend it to a neighbour.


This would be funny if not oh so true. Lending to near anybody for that matter.


----------



## Lavid2002 (Jan 16, 2012)

Finished a motor build and wanted to prime the oil pump before I dropped the block in on a subaru EJ22. I hooked a free craftsman corded drill up to a 3/8" attachment. Hooked that to a 1/2" conversion, and finally that to a deep 22 mm socket that I spun the motor with. Spark plugs were out, and timing belt wasn't connected but I still burnt out that motor FAST! I have never seen such thick smoke in my life, and OMG the smell. We ran it until it wouldn't turn another single degree lol. 


Also I tried to drill into some cement with a 18V lith-ion drill and burn it out. It didn't give right away but it got hot. Finally gave out minutes later using a counter sink on some pine, a relatively easy job.


----------

